# Film Composing Youtube Channels



## tav.one

I've been compiling & researching the best Youtube channels for Film Composers since last week, this is what I've concluded:

https://browncomposer.com/15-youtube-channels-that-will-make-you-a-better-film-composer/

Do you agree with the list?
Do you know any other Youtube Channel that is worthy of putting on this list?


----------



## Jeffrey Peterson

tav.one said:


> I've been compiling & researching the best Youtube channels for Film Composers since last week, this is what I've concluded:
> 
> https://browncomposer.com/15-youtube-channels-that-will-make-you-a-better-film-composer/
> 
> Do you agree with the list?
> Do you know any other Youtube Channel that is worthy of putting on this list?



These boys like to talk.


----------



## tav.one

Jeffrey Peterson said:


> These boys like to talk.



I don't get it


----------



## gsilbers

Nice article.


----------



## tav.one

Thanks @gsilbers


----------



## goalie composer

tav.one said:


> I've been compiling & researching the best Youtube channels for Film Composers since last week, this is what I've concluded:
> 
> https://browncomposer.com/15-youtube-channels-that-will-make-you-a-better-film-composer/
> 
> Do you agree with the list?
> Do you know any other Youtube Channel that is worthy of putting on this list?


Great list, tav.one!


----------



## Farkle

tav.one said:


> I've been compiling & researching the best Youtube channels for Film Composers since last week, this is what I've concluded:
> 
> https://browncomposer.com/15-youtube-channels-that-will-make-you-a-better-film-composer/
> 
> Do you agree with the list?
> Do you know any other Youtube Channel that is worthy of putting on this list?



Mine.

https://www.youtube.com/user/Farkleberry50/


----------



## YaniDee

Can't leave this one out ! Rick Beato
https://www.youtube.com/user/pegzch


----------



## gsilbers

YaniDee said:


> Can't leave this one out ! Rick Beato
> https://www.youtube.com/user/pegzch



#4


----------



## tav.one

Farkle said:


> Mine.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/Farkleberry50/



I'll check your stuff and update 

Thanks @goalie composer


----------



## Farkle

tav.one said:


> I'll check your stuff and update
> 
> Thanks @goalie composer



Only if I pass your checklist... I have to *earn* that spot on the list...

Mike


----------



## tav.one

Farkle said:


> Only if I pass your checklist... I have to *earn* that spot on the list...



Absolutely


----------



## Garry

Excellent thread, thank you for posting. I'm a big fan of YouTube as a learning resource, and many of yours in my list (plus some others I wasn't aware, so thanks for that). 

Some others that people might find useful: 

MusicTechHelpGuy: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC21BwBKSKiPFbNvzl3-eh_A
ASDR Music production: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCf5UKh_cj2_5pUomhyswWYQ
e-instruments: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCm37gMn-UpPQVwj7Jbg-m4A
Dirk Ehlert: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCm37gMn-UpPQVwj7Jbg-m4A
Yuri Wong: https://www.youtube.com/user/yuriwongmusic/playlists
IamAMusicMogul: https://www.youtube.com/user/imamusicmogul/featured
Modern Film Composer: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCVVleOX4WLj8GCyP8lfiEeQ
Point Blank Music School: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCIWNozFjO8yVdJFsGKVmPgg
Produce Like a Pro: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCpyUGZeMUtOvt57UACw3H2g
Epikus Composer: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCV53J7JgAXX1WQgHdEv7P8Q
Bobby Osinski's 101 Mixing Tips: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCKy2GMVOA392OYDi-y_Pzrw


----------



## tav.one

Thanks for the support @Garry

Dirk Ehlert is #18 on the list
Most of the ones you mentioned are already in my draft of "Best Music Production Channels" article, I'll check the rest of them. Thanks


----------



## mac

Great thread


----------



## mac

I'd say the ProjectSAM scoring tutorials should be in there somewhere.


----------



## gsilbers

this is how much of the tutorials sound like nowadays


----------



## tav.one

mac said:


> I'd say the ProjectSAM scoring tutorials should be in there somewhere.


Amazing Stuff, will add them



gsilbers said:


> this is how much of the tutorials sound like nowadays



LOL, damn right.


----------



## gsilbers

Here one from my buddy freddy 


im trying to get him to do more. specially more into modulations (key to key) he does a ton music for tv shows that modulate within the same cue so many times i think it would a nice tutorial o r set of tutorials.


----------



## amadeus1

tav.one said:


> I've been compiling & researching the best Youtube channels for Film Composers since last week, this is what I've concluded:
> 
> https://browncomposer.com/15-youtube-channels-that-will-make-you-a-better-film-composer/
> 
> Do you agree with the list?
> Do you know any other Youtube Channel that is worthy of putting on this list?



Great list! Amazing Information there. Here's another devoted to Film Composers: https://www.youtube.com/user/amadeusyt

Let me know what you think. Bill


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic

@amadeus1's channel is brilliant. Huge fan Bill! Rick Beato, Alex Moukala, and @toddkedwards have wonderful channels as well.

I started my own channel a couple of months ago, with basic tips and score breakdowns. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzM2CcAZ3kqT-y01ybxF0nw


----------



## KEM

Junkie is the God.


----------



## amadeus1

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> @amadeus1's channel is brilliant. Huge fan Bill! Rick Beato, Alex Moukala, and @toddkedwards have wonderful channels as well.
> 
> I started my own channel a couple of months ago, with basic tips and score breakdowns. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzM2CcAZ3kqT-y01ybxF0nw


Thanks Chris.


----------



## toddkedwards

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> @amadeus1's channel is brilliant. Huge fan Bill! Rick Beato, Alex Moukala, and @toddkedwards have wonderful channels as well.
> 
> I started my own channel a couple of months ago, with basic tips and score breakdowns. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzM2CcAZ3kqT-y01ybxF0nw


Thanks @ChrisSiuMusic


----------



## JaikumarS

ProjectSAM

Blakus

Christian Henson

Daniel James

Mike Patti

Thinkspace

Mike Verta

Alex Moukala

Sam Garner


----------



## MaxOctane

Yuri Wong's channel (in the list already) should be mandatory viewing every time you're about to shell out for a new library.

He can recreate just about anything using stock Logic Pro X. It's amazing.

https://www.youtube.com/user/yuriwongmusic/videos


----------



## mac

MaxOctane said:


> Yuri Wong's channel (in the list already) should be mandatory viewing every time you're about to shell out for a new library.
> 
> He can recreate just about anything using stock Logic Pro X. It's amazing.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/yuriwongmusic/videos



Oh god yes Yuri Wong, brilliant channel, especially if you're a logic user. That guy makes me feel guilty for owning any third party software.


----------



## toddkedwards

tav.one said:


> I've been compiling & researching the best Youtube channels for Film Composers since last week, this is what I've concluded:
> 
> https://browncomposer.com/15-youtube-channels-that-will-make-you-a-better-film-composer/
> 
> Do you agree with the list?
> Do you know any other Youtube Channel that is worthy of putting on this list?


I'm honored to by #11 on your list!

Thanks, I really appreciate it!


----------



## gsilbers

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> @amadeus1's channel is brilliant. Huge fan Bill! Rick Beato, Alex Moukala, and @toddkedwards have wonderful channels as well.
> 
> I started my own channel a couple of months ago, with basic tips and score breakdowns. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzM2CcAZ3kqT-y01ybxF0nw



subscribed!


----------



## amadeus1

gsilbers said:


> subscribed!


Thanks so much Chris. I'll checkout your channel as well.


----------



## amadeus1

gsilbers said:


> subscribed!


Great content Chris! Subscribed


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic

toddkedwards said:


> I'm honored to by #11 on your list!
> 
> Thanks, I really appreciate it!


Well deserved man


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic

amadeus1 said:


> Great content Chris! Subscribed


Thank you Bill!


----------

